# WordReference code-specific API implementations



## mkellogg

Let's use this thread to list any programming language-specific SDKs, client implementations or mashups of the WordReference API.

Implementations:
AJAX SDK and Widget

Please feel free to post in this thread contribute your SDK in any language of your choice,  but for it to be listed here you must use a license that allows others  to reuse the code in their own applications (i.e. Apache, MIT, GPL).

Mike


----------



## ariok

Thank you Mike! 

Here my contribute for Apple world A wrapper write in Objective-c suitable for IOS and OSX development. 
WRAPI


----------



## rbenitez22

I have started work on a java library that uses the WordReference API.  It can be found at sourceforge.net/projects/wordrefapi/


----------



## malandrina

Hi! I just finished writing a Ruby Gem for the WordReference.com API. Rubyists can install it with the command *gem install word_reference*.


----------



## sataniccrow

Hi,
I've finished the creation of a *chrome extension* (dictionary translations only atm, I'm planning to add the option to query also for the thesaurus).
Here ther's a link to reach my github repository (public): *[url]https://github.com/sataniccrow/easywords*[/URL]

Remember to read the README, generate your API key and change the default value (every detail is already explained deeply in the README).

Screenshot:


----------



## klag

Hi all,

I've finished to write wordreference service wrapper developed in Jolie (http :// www . jolie-lang .org).

You can find the code here: http :// sourceforge.net/ projects/ jolieconnectors/


Remeber to install Jolie before running the service wrapper.


----------



## translationco

sataniccrow said:


> Hi,
> I've finished the creation of a *chrome extension* (dictionary translations only atm, I'm planning to add the option to query also for the thesaurus).
> Here ther's a link to reach my github repository (public): *GitHub - sataniccrow/easywords: chrome extension to aid the use of wordreference API during browsing session*
> 
> Remember to read the README, generate your API key and change the default value (every detail is already explained deeply in the README).
> 
> Screenshot:




I was checking the github page you mentioned but the url http://www.wordreference.com/docs/APIregistration.aspx is not working. Can anyone tell me the correct URL for this documentation.


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry, the API is no longer available.


----------

